# Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess



## Alix (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been puttering around all day and nearly missed this! Happy Birthday to a wonderful lady. Hope you got spoiled by your DH!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy Birthweek, Cooking Goddess!  Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry I missed this... Happy Birthday CG!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy belated birthday CG


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for my birthday greetings everyone!  Was gone all day, then a nice talk with our son for hours (when he gets started...  LOVE it!).  He said his sis had a rough day at work, so I'll probably hear from her tomorrow.  And my Mr. Wonderful drove me to lots of favorite spots.  First and foremost, Penzeys.  I was good and spent under $30.  Then we went to an Asian grocery store GB told me about years ago.  Bought things I recognized.   Finally we ended up at our favorite restaurant, an Irish pub.  Good food, good beer, and a free dessert for my birthday!  I'm gonna miss that place when we move back home.  Now back to reality.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy belated.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy birthday, Goddess! Glad you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I'm milking this for all it's worth, planning on making Himself doing a little something special all the way to July 4th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got him to do a few home repairs today!   Poor dear, he despises being "Handyman".


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 7, 2013)

Please accept these somewhat stale wishes in honor of your birthday, CG.  Just stick them in the micro for a few seconds...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2013)

I figured I would wait a whole month, then I relented,  Happy Birthday CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks tinlizzy and PF!  Your wishes ended up being finely aged wine (lizzy  ) and cheese (PF  ) since I don't think to swing by the Porch every day.  As far as I'm concerned I'd string this along with Himself for a month if I could get away with it!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you....!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 13, 2013)

LOVE it Whisk!  But in my real life the 8th grade friend was wearing the same thing as I was - we were in Catholic school!   Now if only that skanky co-worker who laughed at me wearing dancer's tights when I wore my really short mini dress to work could put the fat on.....


----------

